# The Gathering 2005 - East Coast Invitational



## John J (Aug 23, 2005)

*Bakbakan International 
Filipino Martial Arts Invitational Tournament * 

EAST COAST INVITATIONAL 
95B Dell Glen Ave.
Bakbakan WHQ, Lodi, NJ 
Date: September 17, 2005 
_Registration Deadline: September 5, 2005_

See rules & details at www.bakbakan.com

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com

_*Watch for updates on SWACOM 1st Stickfighting Tournament MOVED to November 19,2005 in Maryland.* _


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 23, 2005)

John-

are you going?


----------



## John J (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Tim,

Yes, I will be attending but unfortunately will not have anyone representing SWACOM due to other engagements. 

Regards,

John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll see you there!

 :asian:


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi John,

Count me in.  Two questions... Last year Bakbakan supplied the weapons for the sword and dagger, but I'd like to use my own this year.  
1) Is this allowed?
2) Are there any rules for what is allowed in terms of length or hilt design?  I'd like to use something like
http://www.sof-stx.com/item23369.ctlg

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 29, 2005)

Christopher Umbs said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> Count me in.  Two questions... Last year Bakbakan supplied the weapons for the sword and dagger, but I'd like to use my own this year.
> 1) Is this allowed?
> ...



This year they will be using Smak-Stiks. I'm not sure if we can bring our own or not.

 :asian:


----------



## John J (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Tim & Chris,

I believe Master Galang intends to use Smak-Stiks *exclusively* but you may wish to direct your inquiry with him.

Regards,
John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks John.  I just wanted to make sure it was something more areodynamic than last year.  Those look just fine.

Chris


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 6, 2005)

Update

I decided to opt out since 3 of my students said they were entering.  Of course only 1 actually decided to do such.... students are such flaky bastards

I'll be there if there's a need for refs/judges


----------



## Emptyglass (Sep 15, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> I'll see you there!
> 
> :asian:




Tim:

Will you be competing in this event?

Rich Curren


----------



## John J (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Chris,

It's not too late to get back in. I had no intention on competing as this weekend is a business trip. However, after hearing from Master Rey just days ago that only 1 person regsitered for live stick, I asked him to throw me in  :idunno: . It should be a lot of fun. 

I'll see you there!

Hey Rich,

Yes...Martialtalks own Tim Hartman will be playin'. (Sorry Tim, couldn't resist   

See you on Saturday!

John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 15, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> (Sorry Tim, couldn't resist
> 
> See you on Saturday!
> 
> ...



No problem kapatid! It's been a while since I've competed. I figured since I'll be visiting with Guro Cuesta I can also have some fun at this event! It will be interesting to see how much rust I have gain since my competition days. I'm also looking forward to seeing John (another MT member) competing as well!

artyon:  :whip:  :samurai:  :enguard:  :jediduel:  :drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2005)

I had the pleasure of attending this event and must say I had a blast! Master Rey's hospitality had me feeling very welcome and I met alot of great people while I was there.  The competitions were well fought and good sportsmanship was seen everywhere. 

 I took a good number of photos while there and have them online for everyones viewing pleasure here.

 I also have several video clips, including the live-stick match that was the final contest, which I'll be posting shortly in MT's video area.

 An excellent event, and my congratulations to the competitors who fought.


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 18, 2005)

Bob,

Pity no one pointed you out to me.  I was judging in the blue ring for most of the day until the sword and dagger when I left to watch my student Nick Sessa.  I was all in grey and you've got a shot of me walking across the arena (of course my slight percentage of vampire blood seemed to warp the photo slightly  ).

I'm really proud of Nick, btw since this was his first FMA tournament and he won his heavyweight group against some really tough competition.
The fights between John and Chris Karounos were just jaw-dropping excitement.  Congrats to John on that.

Chris


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a great time at this event! The highlight for me was watching John's fight! I was very impressed and for those who werent there, you missed a great show! Im looking forward to next years event!

 :asian:


----------



## James Miller (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a great time at this event! The highlight for me was watching John's fight! I was very impressed and for those who werent there, you missed a great show! Im looking forward to next years event!

Here are the results of the event.

SINGLE STICK
LOW IMPACT (PADDED STICK, NO BODY ARMOR)
LIGHTWEIGHT - Group A 
1.	 Apolo Ladra (MB) 
2.	 Alex Delanuez (BK) 
3.	 Alan Sanidad (MB) 

LIGHTWEIGHT - Group B 
1.	 Anthony Sanidad (MB) 
2.	 Keith Enriquez (BK) 
3.	 Manolito Bobby Ladra (MB) 

MIDDLEWEIGHT - Group A 
1.	 Ronald Isip (MB) 
2.	 Dexter Brown (BK) 
3.	 Arnold De La Cruz (MB) 

MIDDLEWEIGHT - Group B 
1.	 Malik Muhammad (MB) 
2.	 Jason Heatwole (TA) 
3.	 Arnold Provido (BK) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group A 
1.	 Daniel Donohue (VK) 
2.	 Jason Karounos (CA) 
3.	 Jason Bediones (BK) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group B 
1.	 Chris Karounos (CA) 
2.	 Tim Hartman (WM) 
3.	 Saadiq Muhammad (MB) 

HIGH IMPACT (LIVE STICK, NO BODY ARMOR - 10 point System - continuous fighting)

HEAVYWEIGHT 
1.	 John Jacobo (BK) 
2.	 Chris Karounos (CA) 

DOUBLE STICK
MIDDLEWEIGHT 
1.	 Charles Tiner (BA) 
2.	 Jason Heatwole (TA) 

LONG SWORD
Open 
1.	 Joe Reyes Jr. (CA) 
2.	 Chris Karounos (CA) 
3.	 John Potenza (MM) 

SWORD & DAGGER
LIGHTWEIGHT - MIDDLEWEIGHT 
1.	 Arnold Provido (BK) 
2.	 Matthew Harkins (MM) 
3.	 Phillip Antonucci (BK) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group A 
1.	 Tim Hartman (WM) 
2.	 Jason Bediones (BK) 
3.	 Jason Karounos (CA) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group B 
1.	 Nicholas Sessa (UF) 
2.	 Chris Karounos (CA) 
3.	 John Potenza (MM) 

KNIFE FIGHTING
Youth 13 & Under (Coed) 
1.	 Brenda Santos (VK) 
2.	 Maya Elkhalfi (VK) 
3.	 Nicholas Hawley (WM) 

Youth - Male 
1.	 Almedin Hadzimusovic (VK) 
2.	 Nelson Reyes (VK) 

LIGHTWEIGHT 
1.	 Alex Delanuez (BK) 
2.	 Keith Enriquez (BK) 
3.	 Matthew Harkins (MM) 

MIDDLEWEIGHT 
1.	 Arnold Provido (BK) 
2.	 Dexter Brown (BK) 
3.	 Charles Tiner (BA) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group A 
1.	 Chris Karounos (CA) 
2.	 Tim Hartman (WM) 

HEAVYWEIGHT - Group B 
1.	 John Potenza (MM) 
2.	 Jason Bediones (BK) 
3.	 Antonio Santiago (VK)


----------



## John J (Sep 19, 2005)

It was good to meet some fellow Martialtalk members. Master Galang has always conducted well organized and fair events. It is because of this, the excellent sportsmanship conduct and camaraderie that makes his events successful. Although I was a bit disappointed and surprised by some of the negativity and cockiness demonstrated by a handful of players. 

I want to once again give my respect to my friend and opponent, Chris Karounus for fighting his heart out. Chris fought me after having at least 6-8 matches throughout the day. More power to him!

Watch for details of my event tentatively scheduled for this November 19th.

Regards to All,

John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm... I didn't notice any negativity while I was judging.  Were folks complaining later?  I did notice in the other ring that a few folks weren't waiting for "go" to begin and weren't exactly stopping at "stop".  If you don't want to post it, send it to me private if it concerns the judging.  I did see one guy kind of glaring at me whenever the call didn't go his way (like that was gonna help his cause...)Chris


----------

